# here are a few pics



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

these are some of my first few pens.....three bethleham olivewood and one cedar


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' work, Willie....luv that olivewood...always different and always beautiful..

Keep grindin' and postin'.....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great job! The BOW smells so good while turning


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Great work. Those look good. Love turning that BOW, but take light cuts. I blew out my last stick of it last night being too aggressive.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Way to go Willie. You are hooked now. The vortex has got you and you can't get away.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Great pens. I have some olivewood and some cedar. I guess I just have to get busy.


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks guys........how do i get that deep glossy finish?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great jobs on those pens Willie! You are HOOKED now. What lathe did you end up getting? Keep up the good work....enjoyed the pics. gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

willielancon said:


> thanks guys........*how do i get that deep glossy finish?*


"Bobby's Super Shine Juice" Some time I will post the formula.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

We're all waiting anxiously Bobby. Just trying to be polite and not ask.:wink:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I use a buffer system and sometimes poly. Bobby secret juice works good


----------

